# Trans Dipstick



## craigretired (May 9, 2019)

I have an old IH 3616 tractor loader. After rebuilding a leaky cylinder, I was going to add hydraulic oil. However someone previously replaced the cap with a threaded pipe cap. So there is no dipstick. Does anyone know how long the dipstick should be so I can make one. Or where the fluid level should be while looking down the fill pipe? My manual says "Do Not Overfill"
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

All else fails, extend all your hydraulic rams, drain the system, and reinstall 20 gallons. Then make a dipstick.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I would check with a dealer or go to the aftermarket like Yesterday's Tractor or Steinerd and purchase the correct replacement dipstick. Otherwise you are just guessing what is the correct level.


----------

